# Superliner Bedroom A vs E



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 26, 2017)

I booked an Amtrak trip to NYC and on the Capitol One portion, I got Bedroom A. But when I tell people about it, they tell me A is the worst and to get B-E.

But I've read about the rattling of the partitions between these rooms, the actions from your neighbor being heard and other factors.

Should I change my room? what is your opinion?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2017)

If you are going to NYP, it isn't by Superliner. In a Viewliner, you get only A or B.

I wouldn't worry about the partition, if it makes noise (never happened to me, but I'm sure it does), it's straightforward to deal with.

In general, I think the differences between the rooms is overblown. They're all fairly equal.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm guessing the "Capitol One portion" refers to the Capitol Limited, changing trains in WAS.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 26, 2017)

If you are on the Capitol Ltd. to Washington, DC, changing to a regional to NYP, and are traveling by yourself, Bedroom A, though a bit smaller is fine. If there are two of you, you may want to consider B-E. Just make sure they modify your reservation, if not then they will try to charge you extra. If the agent insists on charging you more. Then thank for their help, hang up, and call back so you get a different agent.

If you are on a sleeper into NYP then you are on a VL Sleeper (Single Level) which are the only ones that have the clearance for the tunnels into NYP. The VL Sleeper only has two Bedrooms (A&B) which are similar to B-E on the Bi-Level Superliners.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2017)

Eric S said:


> I'm guessing the "Capitol One portion" refers to the Capitol Limited, changing trains in WAS.


Bravo, sir. Clever bit of deduction there, I'll bet you're right.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 27, 2017)

Capitol One Venture Cards with Double Miles, anyone?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2017)

Only if it's double train time!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, the partition between rooms may rattle but so may the sliding door to the corridor or other things.

I wouldn't worry about noise from you neighbors...yea, may be some but maybe not. And if you were in A, you still might hear some even though there is no sliding partition.

Room A is slightly smaller but otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.

I like Room E because it is close to the coffee pot


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 30, 2017)

Always stay in bed rooms B-E. We find them to all be the same. Prefer E as its the easiest to find with my glasses off. A only has about 1-2 Sq ft less space but we try to avoid it as the bathroom door doesn't open as wide.


----------



## George K (Jul 4, 2017)

I found the entry to the privy to be a bit snug in Bedroom A. Also, the space next to the seat (across from the couch) is limited. I did it CHI to PDX last year. This year, I was in E, which I preferred.


----------

